# HCG induced gyno prevention.



## TTFU_694 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello. I need a little help for my next cycle. I am 23. Not sure on my  exact stats, but I don't really care about  those.  At the beginning of  April I started my first cycle. 

I ran 12 weeks or prop/enanth.

75mg prop EOD and 250mg enanth 1x/wk. This averaged out to be 512.5mg  test/wk.

I started running HCG at 250iu 2x/wk around week 5. I was running  arimidex at 0.25mg EOD so I upped it to 0.5mg EOD when I started the  HCG.

I had no gyno symptoms at all until about a week after I started the  HCG. I upped my AI to 0.5mg ED.

It didn't really get too better, but didn't get worse.

Around week 8 the symptoms got bad. Real bad nip pain and itchy as hell.  I introduced a low dose of Nolva to help. While it made it better it  didn't completely clear it up. Around week 10 I decided to run a little  letro before PCT to clear it up completely before I developed any lumps!

And the letro did just that. Cleared it all up. I had a successful PCT;  however, now, 2 weeks after I completed my PCT, I woke up to find a lump  on the left side!! No signs or symptoms prior to the lump. This was a  couple days ago. Now, it hurts if my shirt rubs up against it.

Anyways, I am jumping on letro @ 2.5mg ED until it clears up (I hope)  and then I will taper down to hopefully avoid an estrogen rebound.

I am already planning my next cycle. I will probably run test only  again. Might add an oral to kickstart or harden up at the end. However, I  do not want to have another 2 month long battle with gyno. Obviously,  the HCG caused my gyno problems. I plan on running HCG again, so what  should I do to stave off gyno?

Obviously 0.5mg arimidex ED wasn't enough. Should I run Nolva @ 20mg ED  while on the HCG? An AI too? No? Would this stall my gains?


----------



## ROID (Aug 2, 2010)

you are very gyno prone.

if it were me I would run letro through out all of my cycles from now on. It does hinder gains a little.

These probably isn't the best way to use letro but it worked for me. 1.25 m/w/f.

maybe start with less.   1/4 your tabs,~.625 or .25ml if you use liquid


----------



## TTFU_694 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dang.

I heard it can be very hindrance? Rather than a little?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea buddy you seem extremely gyno prone. Did you have pharm grade adex tabs? I get by with .05 mgs EOD and I always run HCG. One thing I havent done but have heard others do is while on cycle do you'r adex as you normally would and add 10mgs nolvadex daily aswell. Personally to me this sounds like over kill but in you'r case it might be needed and I think it would be safer than throwing in letro. Letro is some strong ass stuff and I would only consider it in a emergency.I'm sorry but I dont use research chemicals. I like the pharm grade tabs. Even if their generic I feel more comfortable with them. It's so important that everything works as it's supposed to.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 2, 2010)

Besides that looking over your cycle it was real light. I would question my ai's because you shouldnt have had that happen. HCG can cause a spike. Did you measure it correctly? Somethings strange here.


----------



## TTFU_694 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used all research chems. From a place called CEMproducts [is that allowed?]. I had heard great reviews about them and I could tell their liquidex WAS working. Perhaps it was under-dosed?

As far as measuring it correctly. Yes.

I mixed a 5000iu vial with 10ml of bac water. This made each ml = 500iu. I would pin 0.5ml (250iu) 2x/wk.

---

From what I have learned Letro, murders estrogen. Perhaps I will try adex @ 0.5mg ED and nolva @ 10mg ED while on cycle, as you said. I might try aromasin instead of adex though.


----------

